# ANT - Build Reihenfolge?



## X5-599 (29. Jan 2009)

hallo,

eine frage, die mich seit kurzem beschäftigt. gibt es beim compillieren mit ant eine reihenfolge, die man festlegen muss, oder passiert das automatisch?

beispiel: 2 klassen in einem package. in einer wird eine instanz der anderen erstellt. wenn ich nun ant auf dieses package ansetze, findet er die abhängigkeit von klasse1 zu klasse2 und kompilliert in der richtigen reihenfolge?

gruß,
michael


----------



## chrs (29. Jan 2009)

Ja, darum brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2009)

Das hat übrigens nichts mit ANT zu tun, das macht der Java Compiler.


----------



## X5-599 (2. Feb 2009)

Danke euch beiden!


----------

